# Mate ruined my wax......Replacement recommendations ?



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Asked for some wax back that a 'mate' has had for a while....Megs nxt paste
Turned out he had left it in his GARDEN.

Dunno what he thought he was doing, its got GRIT in it....

So, what can i replace it with ? Reckon max £25. small budget i know, but thats how it is.

OR.....should i opt for a sealant - read good things about this stuff :
http://dooka.co.uk/car-sealants/siramik-surface-coat-mist

Any advice welcome.
Car is white A3, will have been well decon'd, 105+205'd


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

R222 Carnauba wax. It's a little bit more expensive but with a little diggind you can find it for 25. Or any of Collnite, PB or Dodo range.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

DODO can be had for that budget or how about tester pot of odk sterling


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've seen rob using that SiRamik before in person and it looks very good 

For a wax I can recommend ODK sterling 50ml, top wax that is


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

For that money I'd get a tub of G3's supergloss paste wax. Goes on really easily and comes off with one wipe. Leaves a lovely warm glossy look to the paint and the beading is excellent. I've had it on my car through winter and it's still beading well. Very underrated product IMO.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

G3's supregloss paste wax is very good wax, I agree. You just reminded me that I still have left of it somewhere in the boxes. Time to resurrect it, I guess. Thanks.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355968&highlight=Vantage ?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd go for 500ml of Gtechniq C2v3, which then should leave you enough to cover P&P.


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

No suggestions of how to punish my mate yet ????

As for the g3 - i like the idea of some longevity.......I reckon thats on top right now !

SiRamik IS in budget.....but i've never used a sealant before, so slightly reluctant to dive in.

I get the feeling that even the new megs nxt 2.0 is not a popular choice here....But is the mirror glaze 26 any good ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguiars-...762?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5d518b2be2


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

collinite is a really really good wax and its cheeep like the budgey


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

A little more could get you a limited bouncers/ODK 100ml spellbound.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> A little more could get you a limited bouncers/ODK 100ml spellbound.


Ahh

Didn't think of that


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> A little more could get you a limited bouncers/ODK 100ml spellbound.


AH.....you BAD BAD man

"a little more" is how these things start.

Thats how i ended up spending £500 on a subwoofer for my livingroom !


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't have much experience of paste waxs, but I was impressed with using the G3 SuperGloss wax. Easy on and off , durable and super shiny.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Try the odk sterling pot around 17 on ebay


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

3oz pot of Victoria red concours will be in budget.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Well to start with
Turn your " mate " upside down and bounce him round on his head till about fifty quid falls out of his pocket.
Then kick his ass to kingdom come and back the long way.. Throw the pot at him and tell him to replace it.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

For a white car you're probably not likely to get to see much difference in finish a nice glossy wax can leave. So maybe better with a nice easy to use sealant and concentrate on a thorough decon process. So something like zaino z2 or menzerna power lock are strong performers and nice to use. Spray sealants like gtechniq c2 or carpro reload. Maybe one of the sonax aerosol sealants. 

If you enjoy using a wax still as many do look for a dodo juice wax in budget, both megs ultimate liquid and paste waxes are pretty good but a fraction over budget


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Collinite mentioned, also FK1000p; got your wheels covered too.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

get the c2v3 it's brilliant


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Op are you confused yet?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

ibisa3 said:


> AH.....you BAD BAD man
> 
> "a little more" is how these things start.
> 
> Thats how i ended up spending £500 on a subwoofer for my livingroom !


Exactly I ended up with a b&w pv1


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Your mate ruined your day, my wife ruined my day, she came home.


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm just about keeping up. 

Collinite 476 seems to get consistently good review, is well within budget, and seems like an pretty good option.



"Without doubt Collinite 476 is the most durable car wax we have come across. It doesn't smell great but once you see just how good the results are and how easy to apply you will forgive it that. Buffing of is also childs play and the results look absolutely stunning. It adds depth to solid colours whilst not muting the flake on metallics.
Super Double coat paste wax #476 is a Carnauba based wax packaged in a tin that looks like it belongs in the 50's. Don't let that fool you though this is one of the finest waxes on the market. It is a true paste wax and contains absolutly no cleaners so by applying multiple thin layers you leave a finish which is more durable than not just any wax, but just about any sealant on the market.
Infact Collinite #476 is so durable that the manufacture claims one application will last a full 12 months come rain, snow and sun! This is the it's true forte. Somehow Collinite have managed to manufacture a wax so extremely durable it becomes the ideal choice all year round protection.All this makes Super Doublecoat #476s a very popular choice for winter, throwing off the worst weather with ease."


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Your mate ruined your day, my wife ruined my day, she came home.


I've oftern thought Thailand is the answer

Cheaper, more grateful, and don't talk much


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

ibisa3 said:


> I'm just about keeping up.
> 
> Collinite 476 seems to get consistently good review, is well within budget, and seems like an pretty good option.
> 
> ...


Fk1000p us easier to use.....if you are going tge big tin route


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Another one to look at....

Sub : I ended up with a BK monolith....upgraded. God damn its good !!!!

The tight Ar$e scot in is thinking " i can just take that wax out the tin, cut the contaminated section off, and use it as normal......


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah be fine give the ****ty bit back to your mate


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Use that bit on his car

Is this the thread with the stinky cheese in I'm a big drunk and lost


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No doug go back to the valentines thread mate....


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Another one to try is Harly wax, can be purchased off E bay. good value for money


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Collinshyte

No idea why everyone races over that and fuss

If you're going low cheap end may aswell get fk1000p however as previously mentioned if get a 'proper wax'


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I just ordered fusso light to try for £19 inc postage.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I picked a pot of this up from a forum member recently so not used it yet...seems a decent price on GB and gets good reviews...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4815313


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Firstly id be asking for the money off your mate and then a few pints on top!

As for wax you could try Temptation by Auto Finesse or one of their sealents either Power Seal or Tough Coat. All products in mentioned comein under £25.

Sutty.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Sutty 90 said:


> Firstly id be asking for the money off your mate and then a few pints on top!


Same here ask him for some cash towards it


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Chuck a handful of grit on his car, see how he likes it!!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

BH Double Speed Wax, £15 for 200ml, many people would be pleasantly surprised if they used this, durable and beads like crazy


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Meguiars #16


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

rtjc said:


> Meguiars #16


Will take a look at that, cheers!!!!

Where in East Scotland are you?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

ibisa3 said:


> Will take a look at that, cheers!!!!
> 
> Where in East Scotland are you?


Hi fella, used Megs 16, good wax but can be very unforgiving if applied too thick and left too long.

BH Double Speed wax is by far one of the easiest on and off waxes I have ever used


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Soft99 King Of Gloss or Fusso Coat :thumb:

One of the best waxes for your buget IMO


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Unforgiving isn't the one for me.......

Longevity is a big one though!


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

That soft 99 fusso coat looks really good. Great review just below this thread!!!!

Cheers !


----------



## Chownie (May 16, 2014)

Mr K said:


> Another one to try is Harly wax, can be purchased off E bay. good value for money


This is great stuff but it's never mentioned much. Cheap, the shine is awesome and lasts a while too!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> BH Double Speed Wax, £15 for 200ml, many people would be pleasantly surprised if they used this, durable and beads like crazy


Agree 100%.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

someone opened the flood gates


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

They did indeed. 

Nobody has closed them yet though !!!!


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Demetri said:


> Soft99 King Of Gloss or Fusso Coat :thumb:
> 
> One of the best waxes for your buget IMO


Well, committed and bought soft99 Fusso Coat light, £23.49

Genuine thanks to everyone that added some input - So much choice and conflicting option, its hard to choose !!!

Await questions regarding use in a few weeks !


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ibisa3 said:


> No suggestions of how to punish my mate yet ????
> 
> As for the g3 - i like the idea of some longevity.......I reckon thats on top right now !
> 
> ...


The SiRamik SCMist isn't too difficult to use, just apply to a cloth and then on to the panel. Job done


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi i'd opt for a sealant and wax Poorboys EX-P layer with Natty's wax. Last a while. Natty's by itself won't last as long. EX-P and Natty's tend to increase longevity. Budget might have to stretch a little further £28 - £30. 

HTH


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> BH Double Speed Wax, £15 for 200ml, many people would be pleasantly surprised if they used this, durable and beads like crazy


I second.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

ibisa3 said:


> Will take a look at that, cheers!!!!
> 
> Where in East Scotland are you?


Forfar, You nearby?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Colli 845, FK 1000P and use the the money left over to contribute to some Sonax BSD?

I absolutely love Colli 845.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub £24.95 lovely wax


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

West lothian.


Being an utter tight ****, i shaved the old dirty wax off, washed the surfaces with ipa, then melted down into a new tin.

Will use for protective coat/waxing carparts/household stuff.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

If it was up to me to make your mate pay i'd rub his tooth brush in me crack after a sunny days detailing.


As for the wax, id go for either FK1000p (thanks doug) it awesome stuff for the money...
OR
Soft99 fusso dark - this is a wax/sealant and is by far the best you can buy for £20 IMO


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol.


Have already bought and received soft99 fusso light.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Colli 845, FK 1000P and use the the money left over to contribute to some Sonax BSD?


I gave my mate my Colly 845 and CG V7/BSD 50/50 mix on Sunday as he wanted to clean his car.

I sent him a message afer it rained yesterday...:lol:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Fusso 99 mirror shine , you'll get that bang on budget mate & looks great on white


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Shiny said:


> I gave my mate my Colly 845 and CG V7/BSD 50/50 mix on Sunday as he wanted to clean his car.
> 
> I sent him a message afer it rained yesterday...:lol:


That's what I'm talking about! You need to prep the paint right before application otherwise you only seem to get about 3 months of good protection from it, but if you do it well then I've had 6-7 months quite easily.

It sits well on top of PB Blackhole as well.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yes, waiting for the warmer times and going to BlackHole + 845 my bimmer! yey!


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone applied/buffed soft 99 fusso by DA?

SURE I read somewhere that 2 coats by da gives great ongoing shine......


----------

